# Подскажите пожайлуста



## gosha77 (25 Мар 2011)

Подскажите пожайлуста на что (на какой клей ) клеется лайка (Уплотнитель между корпусами) на ясной поляне?


----------



## ze_go (25 Мар 2011)

ПВА пользуй - не прогадаешь


----------

